# Need a free keylogger!



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I dont have the time to try them all out and was wondering if anyone knows of a few good ones i can use..

I think my h never gave up porn. He made an account 2 years ago for one of the sites,(i dont want to mention which one) which i found on his comp a little while ago from 2 years ago.(today i took a look at the site and i just for ****s and giggles looked up a user name he has used in the past, and i found a profile with the same username and his age fits.. If it is indeed him, then he has his relationship status to open.. And also logged in 3 days ago and various times before that.

There are also live cams and hook up sites and so on, on the same site... I had no idea it had those...

He told me he would stop, i told him i would be gone if he didn't. So i need a good free keylogger to put on his computer.. 

Who knows maybe it isn't him, could be a coincidence, but I really doubt it.

He also may be looking at it from work,(and not at home) which if that is the case then he will be immediately terminated if he is caught . If indeed it is him and he is looking at that crap at work then there is a bigger problem with it the i first thought. try explaining that to the wife... I got fired because i was looking at porn at work... HMMM>


I hate doing this.. I don't trust him, He has lied to me about it before.
Thanks guys..

Also sorry if i didn't post this in the correct board :scratchhead:


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Does he know about your intention? If not, check the laws in your state first. 

I've only been here a short time, but I've been dumbfounded at the degree to which spying on one's spouse seems to be regarded as a viable option. Depending upon where one lives, there can be some pretty severe legal consequences, which the purveyors of keylogger hardware/software and surveillance software in general don't bother to tell you about.

There was a case in 1991 where a husband recorded his wife's telephone calls without her permission. She divorced him and sued for civil damages. The gentleman ended up owing $10K in compensatory damages and $50K in punitive damages. 

Like Rupert Murdoch, I imagine he was pretty surprised. "What do you mean I can't spy on my wife without legal consequences?"

At the time, this was entirely a matter of New Jersey's wiretap statute. But the court was simply echoing what Federal Courts had been saying. It's considered a pivotal case in privacy law and a number of other states have similar laws in place now. And these protections have been exteneded to most other forms of communication, including email. 

I'm an independent I.T. consultant and go to seminars every year on this subject. It is a confusing minefield. We're often asked by customers to set up surveillance software to document abuses on the job by problem employees. 

The problem is that even when a monitoring policy is fully disclosed in an employee manual at the time of hire, there is always a third party's interests involved. Problem employees have email, chat and phone conversations with other people and those other people have a legitimate expectation of privacy. 

When we capture both ends of a communication (Which is what keyloggers by their very nature, do.) the privacy of that third party is violated and if they ever found out, they would have a legitimate legal complaint.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I've looked into many free keyloggers. All of the free ones are dangerous. I'd stay clear of them. They end up sending the data collected to other parties, and in then turn your computer into a spam and virus distribution system.

Buy a good one! You can get a trial version for some.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

If the computer is yours as well as your husbands, you can put the keylogger on without any problems. Go to survivinginfidelity .com and pose the question there. It is a great board for infidelity.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

There have been cases, like _White vs. White_, where the courts have have ruled that private email communications have been obtained legally under joint property law.

The problem with this particular case is that the husband had simply not set up a separate Windows account and password on the family computer for himself. That's all it would have taken to legitimize his claim of an invasion of privacy. 

Rights under joint property law are not necessarily a defense because electronic protection acts do not explicitly list any exceptions. Consequently there are many factors that the courts will look at in determining if an expectation of privacy existed. Besides separate Windows accounts and logins, another biggie is when the family jointly owns more than one computer.

For example, there is a computer on my wife's desk which I jointly own. It's a source of considerable amusement for us that legally I have had to tell her that we're running a Microsoft ISA server in the house and that her internet access is by proxy. 

Please don't misunderstand. I'm not categorically saying not to install a keylogger. I'm saying please get some real legal advice from a real attorney familiar with the laws in your state before you do. 

Don't listen to anonymous voices on the internet. People are currently serving prison sentences because they did. Two men in Texas recently recieved four year sentences for installing eBlaster and SpyRecon (respectively) on jointly owned computers. This is serious, serious stuff and the legal climate has changed drastically in the last few years.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

ocotillo said:


> Does he know about your intention? If not, check the laws in your state first.
> 
> I've only been here a short time, but I've been dumbfounded at the degree to which spying on one's spouse seems to be regarded as a viable option. Depending upon where one lives, there can be some pretty severe legal consequences, which the purveyors of keylogger hardware/software and surveillance software in general don't bother to tell you about.
> 
> ...


He does not know my intention, if he did then what would be the point. I could flat out ask him, but he would just lie about it anyway.

I have checked my state law and as long as it is a computer in my home, its all good.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

ladybird said:


> He does not know my intention, if he did then what would be the point. I could flat out ask him, but he would just lie about it anyway.
> 
> I have checked my state law and as long as it is a computer in my home, its all good.


At the bare minimum, you would need to be co-owner of the machine in question and have administrative rights on it. There's also Federal law involved when it comes to email, but no need to beat a dead horse.

The next question is where on the spectrum of computer expertise does this gentleman fall? Is he a total boob or fairly clever?

There's lots of surveillance software on the market, but generally speaking, the cheaper it is, the easier it is detect both manually and with the use common anti-virus software. 

I'm not aware of anything that's completely free, but a few that work reasonably well have free trial periods.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

ocotillo said:


> At the bare minimum, you would need to be co-owner of the machine in question and have administrative rights on it. There's also Federal law involved when it comes to email, but no need to beat a dead horse.
> 
> The next question is where on the spectrum of computer expertise does this gentleman fall? Is he a total boob or fairly clever?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say that he is a total boob when it comes to a computer.. 

I will have to look for a free trial for a keylogger.


----------



## Nikk (Dec 5, 2011)

Free Keylogger? After searching, there is not so much free keyloggers, just some trialware. As far as I'm concerned, free software is always not completely functional. And i can not see any free ones that are not virus-free and most of them troublesome, so i bought a mac keylogger for my computer, pretty smart and helpful to me.

About a month ago i downloaded one of those free keyloggers and it contained viruses.

Try to use commercial keylogger like mac spy that gives you a free trial time. It is not free, but it may worth your money.


----------



## themightypenguin (Dec 5, 2011)

Putting aside the legality of this I think it's a bad idea. If you really suspect he is looking at porn and that is unacceptable to you why not sit down and have a respectful, honest talk? 

If it's gotten to the point that you are looking to install a keylogger maybe it's time to accept the relationship is over. We only have so much time in life and there is no sense wasting it on such negative actions. The anger and desire to win an emotional fight like this is going to hurt you with little or no reward. 

If you find out 100% that he's looking at porn you will be angry, hurt, and out of the relationship (or still in a bad one). If you don't find anything you'll still believe he's looking from work. 

Use you energy for good. Work on healing old wounds and start a happier healthier future; alone or together.


----------



## TirelessHusband (Dec 5, 2011)

This may not just be porn... this may be internet cheating.

By definition, pornography is visual, audio, or written sexual material. It's "written down", so to speak. It fuels momentary harmless fantasies*(of course, it can and does lead to compulsive use and addiction). There is an endless supply of free pictures and videos if a guy just wants to see something or wants to get off. He will likely forget about it in 10 minutes.

This, on the other hand, sounds like more than porn. Based on the fact that he has a username and a relationship status (set to "open" no less) indicates your husband may be looking for _interaction_ with other people.

You need to confront him and find out what he's really doing on the computer. Is he just looking at pictures or videos? Is he not sexually fulfilled in your relationship? Or is he possibly addicted to porn (my sympathy to him)? Or is this more serious and is he talking to other women?

That's my two cents.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

themightypenguin said:


> Putting aside the legality of this I think it's a bad idea. If you really suspect he is looking at porn and that is unacceptable to you why not sit down and have a respectful, honest talk?
> 
> If it's gotten to the point that you are looking to install a keylogger maybe it's time to accept the relationship is over. We only have so much time in life and there is no sense wasting it on such negative actions. The anger and desire to win an emotional fight like this is going to hurt you with little or no reward.
> 
> ...


The thing is I have sat down with him and had a respectful talk about it, It took me a few days to calm down to do it. He knows how it makes me feel. He said he wouldn't do it again, well i have heard that before. 

Yes, i will be hurt, angry, and i will be done and he knows it. I just can't deal with it anymore. I would rather be alone then to to be hurt all the time.

How can i heal old wounds if he is still doing it, even after i told him what the outcome would be.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

TirelessHusband said:


> This may not just be porn... this may be internet cheating.
> 
> By definition, pornography is visual, audio, or written sexual material. It's "written down", so to speak. It fuels momentary harmless fantasies*(of course, it can and does lead to compulsive use and addiction). There is an endless supply of free pictures and videos if a guy just wants to see something or wants to get off. He will likely forget about it in 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


He tells me he is doing nothing wrong... I have asked him if there is someone else... He tells me there isn't. 


I agree that since he does have the relationship status set to open, he is looking for something else. (i am not entirely sure it is him, but i am pretty sure it is) I know for a fact that he has an account on this site, it was created November 21st 2009. I found that much when i did a deep scan on his computer with a file recovery program. 

As far as confronting him on it, well he will just deny it, unless i can get proof that it is really his account. He has lied about it and blamed his 18 year old son (once) and i believed him somewhat. The last time i found it, he acted like he didn't know how it got there, he said maybe he got it from an email or something.. RIGHT.. I am very tech savvy I am not a fool as he thinks i am... I told him exactly when he watched it dates and times... So yeah i am far from an idiot. 

I hate living like this... I really do.. It makes me sick, I can't trust him.. I wonder what else he is doing when i am not around. 

As far as him not being sexually fulfilled in our relationship. He has never told me otherwise. So IDK. I have never told him no, not once and he knows i am pretty much up for anything, except for bringing someone else in. And if he is sexually unfulfilled then maybe he should open his mouth instead of avoiding the issue. It would sure ease my mind.. Not knowing makes me assume things...


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

ladybird said:


> He does not know my intention, if he did then what would be the point. I could flat out ask him, but he would just lie about it anyway.
> 
> I have checked my state law and as long as it is a computer in my home, its all good.


He will just lie about it. My husband did the same thing. I installed webwatcher and it worked. It is undectable. I removed it after I told him about it. I installed it bc he siad he could have sex with any woman and I would never know... and bc he wasnt having sex with me... those 2 things led me to believe he might already be doing it. There was some woman named Sharon on a second facebook account he had set up, she was a presenter from a corporate improvement agency that came in to give classes on workplace dynamics. Apparently, they hit it off. He also watched porn, livejasmin and some other one where you pick the girl... and granny sex. 

You have to have a poker face the entire time you are seeing what they are doing, no matter how bad. I wasnt using it to gather evidence to leave him, I just knew he was lying about something. If you plan to use it to leave the marriage, I would hire a PI and one that is familiar with privacy laws mentioned above.

When I asked my husband if he knew what livejasmin was bc it was left on the back button. he said he didnt... but I knew he had been watching it for weeks, daily! I then asked how he could lie to me... he turned it around on me of course, bc he never does anything wrong. As I said in other posts... he is amazing at sex... Im the guy that puts up with utter craziness bc he is that good!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow... legality, bleh!

But hey, best way to deal with that, and still be a law-abiding citizen... is to simply do it, but don't tell your spouse, just divorce him/her. Oh wait... the bogus family court... ARGH! Nevermind that... how does one even live in such a state?


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

toolate said:


> He will just lie about it. My husband did the same thing. I installed webwatcher and it worked. It is undectable. I removed it after I told him about it. I installed it bc he siad he could have sex with any woman and I would never know... and bc he wasnt having sex with me... those 2 things led me to believe he might already be doing it. There was some woman named Sharon on a second facebook account he had set up, she was a presenter from a corporate improvement agency that came in to give classes on workplace dynamics. Apparently, they hit it off. He also watched porn, livejasmin and some other one where you pick the girl... and granny sex.
> 
> You have to have a poker face the entire time you are seeing what they are doing, no matter how bad. I wasnt using it to gather evidence to leave him, I just knew he was lying about something. If you plan to use it to leave the marriage, I would hire a PI and one that is familiar with privacy laws mentioned above.
> 
> When I asked my husband if he knew what livejasmin was bc it was left on the back button. he said he didnt... but I knew he had been watching it for weeks, daily! I then asked how he could lie to me... he turned it around on me of course, bc he never does anything wrong. As I said in other posts... he is amazing at sex... Im the guy that puts up with utter craziness bc he is that good!


I have tried webwatcher, but his computer anti-virus will block it. I am trying to figure out how to reconfigure his antivirus to allow it.

I can't afford a PI, I have already looked into it..

They always turn it around on you, don't they.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

toolate said:


> I installed webwatcher and it worked. It is undectable.


Every single one of these software titles is detectable in several ways. One of the most common giveaways is a patched system service table. Patched functions show up as addresses that fall outside of the Windows kernal. There's only a handful of software genres that do this, and rootkit viruses and spyware are at the top of the list. 

Here is an excerpt from a handout I received a couple years ago. The context is family law and the author is a female attorney and computer expert:

"Clearly an attorney cannot threaten a criminal charge. However, we've seen the use of spyware used as a trump card time and again. Once the use of the spyware is proven, all the attorney needs to do is communicate that fact to the other side's counsel for the implications to be clear. Sometimes, this is done in the course of the deposition where the deponent will deny under oath having used the spyware, only to have the evidence shown to them. Likewise, if they take the Fifth, but the evidence is extant, it is clear to all what the risks are. To put it bluntly, cases in which the use of spyware can be proven tend to settle quickly."​
I'm not trying to aid and abet cheaters here, I'm just pointing out the potential for making the situation even worse than it already is. Nobody should give the cheater an opportunity to turn things around and make them the "bad guy."


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

u know if my husband wants to file charges against and sue me for putting a keylogger on his computer then fine. so be it.. 

this is what happens when you are not honest with someone you vowed to share your life with... this is what happens when there is no trust left. my self confidence is in the dumpster, i have none.. i have pretty much given up on myself.

i have to see if he really is going to stop this time... if not then i am done. i cant do it anymore.

i do appreciate your concern, ocotillo. 


the only way he would be able to find it is if he really looked for it on his computer... the time before last i found porn when he blamed his 18 year old son for it being there, he asked if i had a keylogger on his computer... i didn't


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ladybird, I understand exactly what you're feeling but the thing is you have to be smart about it. Don't let your emotions control your actions. You don't have to agree with the law, but you must abide by it... doesn't mean you can't "go around it" however.

I've been morally right (according to some, but not to others, who I consider stuck-up and need to remove that pole outta their ass) about the retribution of those who insulted my daughter, but legally I've been very wrong, and forced to pay a quarter of my annual income. You don't want this, trust me, it's not the money, but knowing that f--kwits are being rewarded for their behaviour.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

RandomDude= thanks... i do sometimes let my emotions get the best of me and lately i cant seem to get a grip on them.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Does it matter to install one on his computer when I actually purchased it on my instore card that is in only my name, not his. So it is actually "my" computer that he uses?


----------



## lovemybabies (Oct 4, 2011)

TooLate: what is livejasmine...I saw it on my husbands WebData on his Ipad and scared to look, he made sure that his history clears automatically but someone here gave a tip to check and I did and bam tonns of sites.

Anyone here an Ipad expert I have some questions


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

live jasmine is a pop up that come up when your watching free porn asking you to partisipate in chat room stuff.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Numb in Ohio said:


> Does it matter to install one on his computer when I actually purchased it on my instore card that is in only my name, not his. So it is actually "my" computer that he uses?


Ownership is not the issue. 

The phone in your house may very well belong to you, but attaching a recording device to it and recording the conversations of guests in your house without their knowledge or consent is very much against the law.

The question is murkier when the person being recorded is your spouse and the courts appear to have mixed opinions so far. 

That's why my advice is simply to talk to an attorney familiar with the laws where you live before you do it.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

The worst mistake a wife can make is to snoop around her husband's private computer or his private files. It always results in causing further damage to the relationship. Men who use porn heavily use it partly because it allows them to escape to a private, stress free fantasy world. A woman attempting to enter that world is seen as an unwanted intruder who wrecks everything. It can cause men who like their wives to stop liking them and men who love their wives to stop loving them. Invading a man's privacy can sometimes be a marriage deal breaker.

Counseling and talking about the situation is really the best way to go.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Mr B said:


> The worst mistake a wife can make is to snoop around her husband's private computer or his private files. It always results in causing further damage to the relationship. Men who use porn heavily use it partly because it allows them to escape to a private, stress free fantasy world. A woman attempting to enter that world is seen as an unwanted intruder who wrecks everything. It can cause men who like their wives to stop liking them and men who love their wives to stop loving them. Invading a man's privacy can sometimes be a marriage deal breaker.
> 
> Counseling and talking about the situation is really the best way to go.



In marriage there should be absolutely no secrets. talking about it does nothing, been there tried that.

The damage has already been done by him.


----------

